# For meat or not?



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I figured this would be the best place to put this since you guys aren't as sensitive about the issue. My goats are dual purpose for us providing meat and milk but I am facing a dilemma this morning. One of my dogs got into my kid pen this morning killing (or nearly) the two kids I have left this year. I think they may very well end up dying of shock but I am watching them closely for now but their momma doesn't want them near her because they smell of dog right now  I don't know what to do. I cannot afford a vet bill. The only visible injuries are a few cuts (from teeth I am assuming) and the one kid's leg seems to be sprained but so far as I can tell is not broken. The buck seems like he might make it but I am not sure. 

Normally I like my animals to go in a way that they have no idea what is coming but it seems cruel to let them (particularly her ) suffer needlessly. Is it still safe to eat the meat? Will it be tainted if I go ahead and slaughter? What kind of precautions are necessary? If I start treating with antibiotics and the like I know I will have withholding times to deal with so I feel like I need to make a decision quickly and either treat or put them out of their misery. 

I know it seems odd to get all emotional over animals that I knew would wind up slaughtering eventually but I haven't had a chance to psych myself up for it yet and the cute hasn't worn off yet. :::sigh:::


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think it would be fine to eat the meat.

You could give them aspirin and some electrolytes. A B Complex shot wouldn't hurt. Clean the wounds. Milk mom and try to bottle feed.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

The only thing that would keep me from eating them would be the fact that they have gone thur a very stressful event. I believe that it would make their meat tuff. It does with other livestock so it prolly wont be any different with goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im wondering about the meat being tainted because of stress as mmiller has pointed out.
You sure dont want to eat fresh roadkilled venison.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree I'm not sure I'd want to eat it with the possibility of being tainted. If it were me I'd try and care for them. It sounds as if they may not be serious injuries and a little shocky. I'd try what I could to see if they pull through first- unless there becomes obvious signs they won't. Just me though. 
I do eat goat, so I'm not opposed to it -just thinking of the whole picture.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Years ago hubby & friend came upon one who had just been struck by a car. They put it out of it's misery brought it home & butchered.
It was the most awful meat in my entire life; horrible flavor & tougher than nails.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I can see that, when frightened or injured the body releases hormones that can really make it taste bad. When we butcher we actually take one at a time away from everyone, let them settle a little have a little nibble of grain then shoot quickly.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Up here people eat road kill venison all the time. Your car hits or kills the deer, you get to keep it after getting a permit. The meat is fine.

Animals sent to slaughter are stressed and the meat is fine.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree, most animals that are sent to slaughter are stressed. I found that once the meat is canned and processed it doesn't have that "off" taste.


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

My only concern with eating an animal that had been injured was if the injury caused it to have a wound infection or feverish temp. If you seen the injury occur and did slaughter prior to giving infection time to build, I'd think it would be OK. Otherwise, IMO, I'd nurse them back to health before slaughter.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope that dog isn't your favorite. if one of my dogs attacked a goat it would be a dead dog. 

As for the meat I think it should be fine to eat so long as you decide quickly. if you're not too sure you can always try and nurse back to health.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

unfortunately they both passed of shock or other injuries before I could decide what to do. I was hoping that letting them in with mom would calm them down (which it did) and help ease the shock. However, it was apparent that both the back legs of the doeling were broken with possible other internal injuries. I think the buck died of shock. I passed on using them for meat for the reasons mentioned above regarding massive shock and its effects on the meat. I suppose that in a different situation I might make a different call but at least they died with their momma and not WITH the dog attacking.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nava there are now FOUR new holes dug on the property for just the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

jay13 said:


> Nava there are now FOUR new holes dug on the property for just the reasons you mentioned.


Four?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Why four?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm sorry the babies passed. At least none of your does we're injured. 

I also sell wethers for meat and always do so with a heavy heart like you said the cute doesn't wear off.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Why four?


Sounds like two for the goats & two for the dogs?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, whatever it is, I am really sorry this happened to you. That is really heartbreaking.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for your losses.


----------

